
Show HN: The first keyboard with haptic feedback for iOS (iPhone 7) - danvass
https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-store/id1231761863?pt=118002380&ct=hackernews&mt=8
======
danvass
With the brilliant new Taptic Engine in the iPhone 7 and iPhone 7 Plus we
decided to make use of it by adding haptic feedback to the keyboard! This is
only the first release and we've got big plans for where to go from here but
we wanted to start getting some feedback.

Here are some free promo codes for those early enough to the party :)

3MAEH4PEHJ3K 37MPEJEY9EHR EFLALFK49XA7 (they appear to have all been used up
now)

~~~
danvass
I just wanted to stress that this app is only for iPhone 7 and 7 plus (if the
title and description in the app store isn't enough) as they are currently the
only devices that have the Taptic Engine. If you have an older device, it will
not work.

------
npace12
Why does it need full access? It seems to work even without it

~~~
danvass
You get haptic feedback without full access? That shouldn't be possible. The
engine is only available to the keyboard if full access is enabled.

